# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Transitions V

## ikon44

just got all the info on transitions v from essilor, wondering if it has been released in the U.S.A. yet, if so any feedback would be welcome.

----------


## Karlen McLean

It's being rolled out to U.S. ECPs now (beginning Feb.)

----------

